# Flummery??



## pengyou (Dec 22, 2013)

I went shopping here in China for institutional size boxes/bags of jello but was only able to find something called flummery.  What is it?  It sounds like the name of one of the children in the Chronicles of Narnia 

I was looking for jello to make a 3 or more layer parfait.  Can I do this with flummery?  I have strawberry, mangy and vanilla flummery....I can get a couple of boxes of another flavor of jello but they are a bit expensive.  What can I do?  I am trying to make a dessert that has a lot of eye appeal, as most layered desserts do.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

A quick search tells me flummery is a custard based dessert.  It would not replace gelatin in a parfait.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2013)

Can you buy unflavoured gelatin and make your own "Jello"? I make fruit gelatins that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2013)

I think it might make pretty layers, they just won't be clear like Jello.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 22, 2013)

A flummery is 'opaque' and not like Jello. But delicious.
Here is a recipe and picture for one type:
Flummeries Recipe | Yummly

At one time I was fascinated by older recipes and flummery, fool, syllabub, trifle and spotted dick were some that I made. 

Time to revisit?


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 22, 2013)

cave76 said:


> A flummery is 'opaque' and not like Jello. But delicious.
> Here is a recipe and picture for one type:
> Flummeries Recipe | Yummly
> 
> ...


"Spotted Dick " (steamed suet pudding with dried fruit in it) - probably with roots in the 19th century - has been renamed in some local authority town hall canteens because it was considered by some sad and sensitive souls to be "offensive" and "vulgar" (think about it, if your slang is the same as ours).

 One canteen manager, tongue in cheek, has renamed it "Spotted Richard" while a more po-faced person has insisted it be re-named  "Sultana Sponge".

 If it was a respectable enough name for the Victorians I can't see what the fuss is about.

 (When I was a girl and it turned up at school dinner we called it "infected baby" because of the "spots" and the shape and colour of it - usually very pale and wet. At home it was delicious but the school kitchens could mangle anything.)


----------



## cave76 (Dec 22, 2013)

We used to make an ice cream sundae (ages ago) made of vanilla ice cream, Hershey's chocolate sauce and salted Spanish peanuts.
It was called Little Dick but I have no idea where that name came from! Of course being young and callow we thought it was funny.

I see now that there are different names for it---- probably to avoid censoring.


----------

